# Popular radio hosts encourage "scamming" ER staff



## LucidResq (Mar 5, 2010)

> Steve knows how to help you get ahead of the line at the Emergency Room. All you have to do is say, “You have chest pains and shortness of breath.” You will be first in line!


From Denver radio station Alice 105.9 FM's Slacker & Steve's blog.

On 3/4/10, at around 6 pm (during peak listening hours) this suggestion was aired multiple times, like it was an excellent idea. It continues to be up on their website despite multiple complaints. The idea of the segment was one of the radio host's "Scam Book" - which also included relatively harmless ideas like putting a "baby on board" sign in your car to park in expectant mother spots. 

If it bothers you as much as it bothers me, feel free to post on their blog. I've also started a facebook group which is picking up support. I'm trying to get this point heard through any means possible. Thank you.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 5, 2010)

Remind me not to listen to them once I get all moved up later this month


----------



## 46Young (Mar 5, 2010)

The best part was in the comments. If you fake Cx pain, you'll get an expensive cardiac workup. When you're found out, the staff contacts the insurance company to have the claims denied, and you're left holding the bill. D'Oh!


----------



## FLEMTP (Mar 5, 2010)

I hope someone "fakes " chest pain next time one of those radio hosts needs real emergency treatment..and they get bumped for a fake chest pain


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 5, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> From Denver radio station Alice 105.9 FM's Slacker & Steve's blog.
> 
> On 3/4/10, at around 6 pm (during peak listening hours) this suggestion was aired multiple times, like it was an excellent idea. It continues to be up on their website despite multiple complaints. The idea of the segment was one of the radio host's "Scam Book" - which also included relatively harmless ideas like putting a "baby on board" sign in your car to park in expectant mother spots.
> 
> If it bothers you as much as it bothers me, feel free to post on their blog. I've also started a facebook group which is picking up support. I'm trying to get this point heard through any means possible. Thank you.



Was this not common knowledge?


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 6, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> From Denver radio station Alice 105.9 FM's Slacker & Steve's blog.
> 
> On 3/4/10, at around 6 pm (during peak listening hours) this suggestion was aired multiple times, like it was an excellent idea. It continues to be up on their website despite multiple complaints. The idea of the segment was one of the radio host's "Scam Book" - which also included relatively harmless ideas like putting a "baby on board" sign in your car to park in expectant mother spots.
> 
> If it bothers you as much as it bothers me, feel free to post on their blog. I've also started a facebook group which is picking up support. I'm trying to get this point heard through any means possible. Thank you.



I think I remember seeing this exact thing suggested in the thread where the guy died after calling 9-1-1 ten times, and the paramedics couldn't get to him. I remember someone saying "Oh, the best way to get care is to say you have Cx pain and dyspnea, then sort it out when the medics get there."


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 6, 2010)

adamjh3 said:


> I think I remember seeing this exact thing suggested in the thread where the guy died after calling 9-1-1 ten times, and the paramedics couldn't get to him. I remember someone saying "Oh, the best way to get care is to say you have Cx pain and dyspnea, then sort it out when the medics get there."



Yea that was me. 

It is better to play the system than to fall through the cracks in it.


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 6, 2010)

Ah, yes, I wasn't disagreeing with that idea. Just pointing it out.


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 6, 2010)

Happy to report that the two hosts called me and apologized, recanted on air, and removed the post from their blog.


----------



## Hockey (Mar 6, 2010)

Eh?.....


----------



## exodus (Mar 6, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Happy to report that the two hosts called me and apologized, recanted on air, and removed the post from their blog.



He called you?


----------



## Aidey (Mar 6, 2010)

Veneficus said:


> Yea that was me.
> 
> It is better to play the system than to fall through the cracks in it.



It's one thing it lie to us, it's another to lie to the triage nurse so you get a hospital room sooner for your toe pain. Triage exists for a reason. If people don't like having to wait 8 hours to be seen because they have had flu symptoms for a week they need to consider that there are probably other options for them.


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 6, 2010)

Aidey said:


> It's one thing it lie to us, it's another to lie to the triage nurse so you get a hospital room sooner for your toe pain. Triage exists for a reason. If people don't like having to wait 8 hours to be seen because they have had flu symptoms for a week they need to consider that there are probably other options for them.



Are there? Unfortunately not always the case.

Have you ever noticed that you rarely here docs who were forced to do rotations in school with underserved populations never complain about this kind of stuff? Ever wonder why? 

Once they have their cardiac work up they can be bounced right back to waiting room. They don't get admitted any faster, nor do they get admitted to a different service.

The system doesn't work. So until somebody fixes it, everyone can continue to pay the price.


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 6, 2010)

exodus said:


> He called you?



Yes the hosts called me, off-air, and apologized. I am pretty good at raising a stink.


----------

